# melanotan 2



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all, new to this site, can anybody give me any advice on starting on melanotan 2? Many thanks


----------



## Mickey Monk (Feb 19, 2009)

www.melanotan.com

All the information you will ever need.


----------



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

ok thanks. Is it something you would recommend?


----------



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

any chance of a pm as to where to buy from, if it's allowed?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

do loads, get black, bout as simple as it gets,

only advice......

DO LAST THING BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP!!


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have moles (especially on your face) know that they will darken likely before the rest of your skin darkens. You should consider having any moles removed prior to peptide usage. If you don't want to have moles removed and you think you will be bothered by your moles darkening then I would recommend that you use another method to darken your skin (like DHA based products).

Be sure to properly research usage of the melanotan peptides before you do so. It's best to fully understand what to expect and what to avoid.

-Scott


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh it does have a tendency to make you feel a little queasy, thats why just before bed. Its also worth doing a few sunbeds in the first week as well.

if you need help feel free to pm me


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

the mole thing is very true they go really dark.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dying to use some of this stuff.


----------



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, new to site and technology, how do I pm you?>>


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you can't pm until you've bee a member for a month and done 100 posts I think....I do hope no-ones planning on selling you some via the pm system as that would result in a ban d4ead, wouldn't it.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i don't have any to sell mate just trying to be friendly i had a guide on how to use it.

I bought mine from that guy that advertises it here, he was well expensive though.

hmm you cant read my pms can ya rob??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

If you subQ jab MT2 into your quad, you get less queaziness.

Doesn't matter what time of day you do it then.

(The tan and stonkers are just as good! :thunb: )


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Also expect to wake up in the night with a hard on that could be used as a tyre lever.. :whistling:


----------



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

ok thanks, really just wanted abit of helpful advice and a push in the right direction??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im going to give mt2 a go next summer hopefully i think as i look like a ghost year round


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

had excellent results with melanotan,i tan easy anyway but took loading phase at the end of june when it was hot and got a very deep dark tan.now on 1 i.u maintenance once a week still a lovely colour

Highly recommended!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> If you subQ jab MT2 into your quad, you get less queaziness.
> 
> Doesn't matter what time of day you do it then.
> 
> (The tan and stonkers are just as good! :thunb: )


Thanks for the tip mate, will give it a go tomorrow although I don't have much fat on my quads so will try the 45 degree angle method.

I find MT2 totally kills my appetite if taken during the day so could be bad for bulking or good for cutting depending on your goals.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Nelson said:


> Also expect to wake up in the night with a hard on that could be used as a tyre lever.. :whistling:


LOL!!very true better than viagra!!!!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks for the tip mate, will give it a go tomorrow although I don't have much fat on my quads so will try the 45 degree angle method.
> 
> I find MT2 totally kills my appetite if taken during the day so could be bad for bulking or good for cutting depending on your goals.


You only have to get it into the dermis under the first skin (epidermis) - don't go too deep and into a blood vessel - though it prob won't do any harm...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

miles2345 said:


> do loads, get black, bout as simple as it gets,
> 
> only advice......
> 
> DO LAST THING BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP!!


Ni sh1t....did a coure a while back - used to do it first thing, when I woke up and was fine.....this time, I feel fine for a couple of hours then rough as hell all day till about teatime :sad:



Prodiver said:


> If you subQ jab MT2 into your quad, you get less queaziness.
> 
> Doesn't matter what time of day you do it then.
> 
> (The tan and stonkers are just as good! :thunb: )


Really? That's interesting....is there any reason why you don't feel queasy? Might have to give it a try (was gonna try the just before bed thing but I cannot sleep if I feel even a bit off...)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why does it make you feel ill?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well it's a peptide - and many peptides are very potent, like bee-stings.

The body produces ab appreciable reaction to the MT2 which makes many feel queazy after a while.

I just found from experience that if you inject subQ into your quad you feel it less and get a less immediate and weaker reaction. Not sure of the reasons - prob because of the distance from your spleen and liver and the dilution.

I inject in the morning and notice I get more woodies at unexpected times during the day which are managable, whereas at night they're sleep depriving!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if we need to, we can indeed read pm's....but as you're just being friendly, then there's no need......I've just staarted mt2 again and for some reason I feel ok when jabbing, but sh!t the next day


----------



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2009)

have you had any sides that worry you? getting more and more confused as to whether this is a good idea the more I read? I couldn't find any threads to give me the information that I want!!!!!!! Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place??? Foundwhat I was looking for now, at last!!!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Board keep us updated on your progress


----------

